# Oyster Man – Chấm Dứt Nỗi Đau Yếu Sinh Lý Dai Dẳng



## Mebop8818 (26/2/19)

*OYSTER MAN – KHỞI NGUỒN SỨC MẠNH*


*Thành phần Hàu Oyster man*

Thành phần cho 1 viên nang Hàu Oyster man:

Bột hàu đông khô (Oyster Powder)…….. 350mg
Kẽm oxit (Equiv. Kẽm 7mg) …………….. 8.8mg
Vitamin E ………………………………………… 2mg
Phụ liệu: Magie stearat, talc, glucose vừa đủ 1 viên
*Cách dùng Hàu Oyster man*

Dùng thông thường: 1 viên/ngày trong 30 ngày sử dụng (Hộp 30 viên)
Dùng tăng cường: 2 viên/ngày trong 10 ngày đầu và 1 viên/ngày cho những ngày còn lại.

Sản phẩm an toàn 100% tự nhiên, nên có thể sử dụng thường xuyên.
Bảo quản: Nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp.
Quy cách: Hộp lọ 30 viên.
Số ĐK: 3636/2018/DKSP.


----------



## Megao8918 (28/2/19)

Quan tâm .


----------

